# Can I put a rock from outside into the rat cage for them to gnaw/file their claws on?



## chrissy87 (Aug 3, 2017)

I found a decent sized rock outside and gave it a good clean. Can I put it in the rat cage for them? Trying to cut their nails is impossible, so this is the only way I can think of filing down their claws.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yep it's fine. Supposedly rats like to pee on rocks a lot so consider that when you choose the location for the rock in your cage. For filing down my rats nails I use Lava Ledges under each of their water bottles, but people also use bricks.


----------



## chrissy87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for the reply - I think it will pick up some lava stones/rocks too


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

chrissy87 said:


> Nice! Thanks for the reply - I think it will pick up some lava stones/rocks too


If you're interested, Drs Foster and Smith has a no-minimum free shipping sale right now and carries the ledges that I like to use: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19806

They're $4.99 and the rats love sitting and gnawing on them. They are just the size to go under the water bottle but can also be placed as stepping stones to get around the cage. And my rats' talons don't leave me mortally wounded anymore.

Just thought I'd pass it along!


----------



## ttbull (Aug 29, 2017)

Glad I saw this... my daughter was so excited to donate one of her "special" rocks as a "new pee rock" lol... but I didn't know if I could stick it in there or not!


----------



## Zephalie (May 31, 2017)

We did this with our boys! Since we got them outside we soaked them in boiling water for about 30 minutes to kill anything that they may have harboured.


----------

